# Kernal Issues



## tombo1983 (May 8, 2011)

Hi all,

I have been experiencing some issues for a while whereby I get a BSOD when I play any number of games.

The error is KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED

I have already had a bit of a look around and gathered that this frequently refers to an incompatible driver. My question is how do I tell which one as none of my devices in Device Manager are showing as unknown? Also nothing shows up in the problem devices of my System Information either?

I have taken a look at the event viewer for the times that this has occurred and can see the following entry every single time:

-------------------------------------

LEVEL
Critical

SOURCE
Kernal-Power

EVENT ID
41

TASK CATEGORY
(63)

DETAILS
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

-------------------------------------------
My system info is as follows:

OS Name	Microsoft Windows 8.1
Version	6.3.9600 Build 9600
Other OS Description Not Available
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Name	GAMINGPC
System Manufacturer	Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
System Model	To be filled by O.E.M.
System Type	x64-based PC
System SKU	To be filled by O.E.M.
Processor	Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3330 CPU @ 3.00GHz, 3201 Mhz, 4 Core(s), 4 Logical Processor(s)
BIOS Version/Date	American Megatrends Inc. F5, 11/05/2012
SMBIOS Version	2.7
Embedded Controller Version	255.255
BIOS Mode	UEFI
BaseBoard Manufacturer	Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
BaseBoard Model	Not Available
BaseBoard Name	Base Board
Platform Role	Desktop
Secure Boot State	Unsupported
PCR7 Configuration	Binding Not Possible
Windows Directory	C:\Windows
System Directory	C:\Windows\system32
Boot Device	\Device\HarddiskVolume2
Locale	United Kingdom
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "6.3.9600.17196"
Username	GamingPC\GAMINGPC\Tom
Time Zone	GMT Summer Time
Installed Physical Memory (RAM)	8.00 GB
Total Physical Memory	7.96 GB
Available Physical Memory	5.98 GB
Total Virtual Memory	9.78 GB
Available Virtual Memory	6.42 GB
Page File Space	1.81 GB
Page File	C:\pagefile.sys
Hyper-V - VM Monitor Mode Extensions	Yes
Hyper-V - Second Level Address Translation Extensions	Yes
Hyper-V - Virtualisation Enabled in Firmware	No
Hyper-V - Data Execution Protection	Yes

If anyone has any knowledge of this or knows how I can narrow down the issue i'd be very grateful. I was think I just need a new power supply? could it be that simple?

Also if any more info is needed then please shout, I wasn't sure what to provide.

Thanks
Tom


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

This is most likely related to your GPU.
Update the drivers, or if on the latest drivers already, revert back to a previous driver.
Check system temps with HWMonitor or GPU-z, the VRM section of the card may be overheating.
Another possible cause is unclean power from the PSU, check voltages in the BIOS fpr 3.3, 5 and 12V's


----------



## BowHunter41 (Apr 19, 2015)

Any status?


----------



## tombo1983 (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

I am not running the latest drivers i'm one set behind due to not having an internet connection until recently but this issue has been going on over several sets of drivers so rolling back won't help me I don't think in this case.

I have just run GPU-z and thats telling me the following:

GPU Core Clock - 324.0 Mhz
GPU Memory Clock - 162.0 Mhz
GPU Temp - 36.0 C
Fan Speed (%) - 10%
Fan Speed RPM - 1080
Memory Used - 220MB
GPU Load - 2% (varies slightly)
Memory Controller Load - 4% (Varies slightly)
Video Engine Load - 0%
Bus INterface Load - 0%
Power Consumption - 16.8% TDP
PerfCap Reason - Util
VDDC - 0.8620 V

Does any of that look suspicious?

I haven't checked the BIOS Voltages yet I shall do that shortly. I did however run a memory diagnostic (twice) and both times it came back as 'hardware problems detected' (though each time at a different point in the test series. Is that a dead cert for bad ram or could that still be a different issue?

Thanks
Tom


----------



## tombo1983 (May 8, 2011)

I think I am going to grab some replacement RAM and see how that goes as just had another BSOD which gave me a different code "Memory Management"

Will report back once I have this replaced.


----------

